# Partage WINDOWS sous Leopard



## Djo69 (21 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,


J'ai installer Leopard il y quelques jours sur mon MacBook pro et j'aimerai pouvoir par exemple partager un dossier "partage" sur mon bureau à mes collègues possédant des PC et Windows XP Pro. 
Je vais donc dans Préférences Système et Partage de Fichiers
J'ajoute mon dossier "partage" dans la liste des Dossiers partagés.
Je configure pour l'utilisateur "invite" le partage des fichiers via SMB en activant mon compte principal.
J'applique tout et j'accepte.

J'essaye via Windows XP d'accéder a mon dossier partage. J'arrive donc sur mon ordinateur, mais aucun dossier partage apparait. Seul la dropbox est présente.

Comment faire pour créer des partages sur les repertoires que l'on désire ?


Cdt

DJo


----------



## Taz73 (2 Juin 2008)

As tu eu une solution a ce problème ?
Je viens de passer mon MacPro à Léopard au taf, et je me retrouve confronté au même problème...


----------

